# what is an adequate amount of exercise for a hedgie in a day



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey im getting a hedgie in a couple weeks and I wont be able to get a larger cage for her until possibly christmas. Every fit in the cage now just fine except if i were to add a wheel it might be a little cramped and I dont want the lack of space to depress her. So i was wondering if it would be fine if she was only able to run on her wheel/ball when i take her out everynight. is that enough exercise?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You should have a exercise wheel in the cage,hedgehogs can run many miles in a nite.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

but would it be absolutely horrible if she had to wait til christmas for me to get a bigger cage. like would be horrible for her health to the point that it is seriously hurting her or something


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

sjlewis1708 said:


> but would it be absolutely horrible if she had to wait til christmas for me to get a bigger cage. like would be horrible for her health to the point that it is seriously hurting her or something


Yes. Pretty much yes. That's almost 9 months without a wheel, so 9 months without an adequate way to burn calories, build strength and burn off extra energy.

It would basically be the same as forcing you to stay in your bedroom for nine months. I will PM you.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She needs a wheel in her cage,to make her wait till christmas is not very nice. Have you looked at some of the cage options? You can make a very nice C&C cage for $30-$40,also you can connect two plastic storage bins for a cage and that would only cost $20 or so.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgehogs are most active in a totally dark environment when humans are sleeping. Expecting a hedgehog to get enough exercise in a lighted room (even if dimmly lit) early in the evening is like expecting you to do all your excersising, activity, at 4 am in the dark. They can run for hours and hours at night and need a wheel no matter how much out of cage time they get. Your hedgehog will be happier with less floor space in the cage if he has a wheel, since most of their excercise is on the wheel. He probably won't care about how much open space he has.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Just wanted to add, you mentioned using a ball, but they are not recommended at all for hedgehogs (personally I wouldnt use it for any pet...). The ventilation is horrible and hedgie will pee and poop while running, so he would exercise in their waste. And the little ventilation holes can catch toe nails and toes, causing a injury. You really need a wheel.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

the best i could do it to put the wheel in at night at take out her house....but once it started to get light out again in the morning and she wanted to go back to sleep shed be without a bed...so i dunno what to do
would it be more important for me to put the wheel in anyways and sacrifice some room in her cage?


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

yes it is more important for you to sacrifice space for a wheel...next to food a water, the wheel is the most imoportant thing. If you don't have room for her house and wheel, maybe try giving her a fleece blanket to sleep under?


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah im sure itll be fine if i can get a small enough wheel so that shes not hurting her back and also isnt huge! I might but the second level back onto the cage and put her food up there and then make a ramp or something out of an old leg warmer and something inside of it to make it more sturdy...any suggestions on what i could do for a ramp. I know it has to be enclosed but yeah


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You'll need a wheel that is 12 inches across, no smaller or it can cause back issues. Dryer vent, the white plastic type, can be used for a ramp, just make sure the loft has sides that go to the top of the cage.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

mine doesnt have sides but i can come up with something to fix that problem lol...


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

how much are the dryer vents at like home hardware or something...i think thats the only place around where i live that i would be able to get one


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

sjlewis1708 said:


> how much are the dryer vents at like home hardware or something...i think thats the only place around where i live that i would be able to get one


It kinda depends on the store and where you live, ya know? You gotta go shopping.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah i was just wondering on average what i might expect...i dont have a lot of money cause im in university...like literally 3.75 to last me the next month lol...ill go look at the dollarstore tomorrow and see what random things i can find that i could use before i buy something like that


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You don't need to do a ramp right away...most hedgies either take forever to even try to use a second level or never use it at all...the second level stuff can wait.

Just take care of the basics: food/water; heat; light; safe cage with a wheel. It's more fun to get the extras after your hedgie has moved in.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah well i might have to put the second level in so i can fit everything so yeah i dont have much of a choice


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

sjlewis1708 said:


> yeah i was just wondering on average what i might expect...i dont have a lot of money cause im in university...like literally 3.75 to last me the next month lol...ill go look at the dollarstore tomorrow and see what random things i can find that i could use before i buy something like that


I hate to say this, but...Have you considered maybe waiting a little bit before you get your new friend? :? I know it would be really, really hard, especially if you've been waiting for a long time already, but it seems like it could be in the best interest of everyone involved. Hedgehogs take money, with their set up, their food, other supplies needed, and vet costs. Do you have an emergency fund or some way to pay for a vet visit if it's needed? With them being such small animals, they can go downhill quickly if they get sick or injured. And it's not just the hedgehog that would hurt here...It'd be an awful feeling if you know your baby needs veterinary attention and you're not able to get it for him or her because you don't have enough money. I'm not trying to discourage you completely, but just point out something to consider.


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

oh i know that it takes money...its just because its the end of the year and ive spend all my money lately on buying everything shell need...trust me im very prepared and i will have a job by the time i get her...its not a problem to put the second level in and im sure i could eventually teach her to get up there properly. my sister is a vet (almost) so i dont have to really worry about the cost of a vet...


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

And also I have like another month...well 30 days to be exact until I go pick her up so that's why I'm asking all this stuff now...just tying some lose ends that I haven't taken care of yet...other than the wheel situation she should be a very happy and VERY spoiled hedgie...my moms getting her for my bday and she owes me 30 bucks so she's gonna get the food worms and probably the wheel when I get there to pick her up but other than that I have liners, scraps, soap, laundry detergent, dishes, house, toys, cage, etc u get the point....


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, definitely good for getting things all taken care before you get her and asking all the questions!  There's many people that don't to that, so it's nice when it happens. You could always do as Larry and MissC suggested and, once you have the job and can save a bit of money and such, maybe build one of the cheap cages (the Sterilite tubs or a C&C cage) to give her some more room. I can attest to the C&C cage being cheap and easy - I just built a new one for Lily, and the supplies cost me maybe $70 and I got a cage that's 3.5 feet by 2.3 feet. I plan on posting pictures of it soon. I know there's also examples of sterilite tub cages in the cage examples thread that you could look at for other ideas. And once you have the job, I would also make sure you save some money for an emergency fund, just in case. It never hurts to be prepared, and you can use the money for housing emergencies as well (CHE bulb breaking, perhaps).


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh yeah ill have lots (well maybe not lots) for her supplies and what not over the summer and throughout next year...I'm moving out of res and into an apartment so ill be saving a lot of money because of that so ill have a bit extra to spare for her


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC! I know that you've already realized that a safe wheel is important, but I wanted to share with you HOW very important it is. 
My Cholla will often run anywhere from 7-11 miles each & every night on his wheel. I know this because I've put an odometer on it. There is no way that he would be happy without it. And if you're going to have him in your room, you want it to be a quiet wheel as well. 

Save your pennies! Buying a hedgie a wheel is as important as you buying your first car! :lol: 

I hope you will both be very happy.
edited to add - I'm glad you're doing all this research ahead of time - good for you.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

What kind of food are you planning on feeding?


----------



## sjlewis1708 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm think on feeding her the chicken soup cat food...I have to switch her over to it though because the petstore she's coming from gives her hedgie food


----------

